# GT Modelle 2009



## GT-Man (26. Juni 2008)

Neben dem erwähnten DH Boliden Fury 




hier ein paar weitere Neuheiten (gesehen bei mtbr.com):
Sanction 1.0



Force Carbon



Zaskar 9r




Weiteres nachzulesen unter: http://bikemag.com/news/freshproduce/6-26-08-previewed-gts-2009-lineup-from-livigno/index.html


----------



## cyclery.de (26. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Ausblick 
Das Force Carbon sieht Hammer aus! Die Anderen natürlich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (26. Juni 2008)

Den Zaskar 9r find ich ja sooo geil...

E.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (26. Juni 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Den Zaskar 9r find ich ja sooo geil...
> 
> E.



 29Zoll? Hhhhmmmm... 



> Zaskar 9r
> GT has taken notice of the growing trend in popularity of twentyniner bikes and has redesigned a Zaskar hardtail model specifically for the genre. The Zaskar 9r is an XC platform for serious twentyniner riders. GT previously entered the 29-inch hardtail market with the steel Peace model and will retain that bike for recreational users. The new Zaskar 9r is built for racing and tough riding, letting user take full advantage of the improved traction, better stability and increased inertia of a 29-inch wheeled bike.


----------



## cyclery.de (26. Juni 2008)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> 29Zoll? Hhhhmmmm...



Genau das ist der Grund, warum sich 29" hier in keinster Weise verbreitet


----------



## bofh (26. Juni 2008)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> 29Zoll? Hhhhmmmm...


Ich hab noch kein 29er 

E.


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Juni 2008)

29 ist tot.

Siehe auch eingangradforum.

M.


----------



## Janikulus (27. Juni 2008)

ja! geil geil geil


----------



## cyclery.de (3. Juli 2008)

Force Carbon in Action:







Foto: Sven Martin


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Force Carbon in Action:



cool! 



cyclery.de schrieb:


> Foto: Sven Martin



rider ?


----------



## cyclery.de (3. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> cool!
> 
> 
> 
> rider ?



Rider: Bryn Atkinson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (3. Juli 2008)

@ die Fotografen im GT Press Camp:

Menschenskinder nee - lasst doch mal eure Blitzanlagen zu Hause! Die Fotos wirken dadurch so unglaublich gestellt. Da braucht ihr auch nicht in den Wald gehen, sondern geht gleich ins Studio.


----------



## cyclery.de (3. Juli 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> @ die Fotografen im GT Press Camp:
> 
> Menschenskinder nee - lasst doch mal eure Blitzanlagen zu Hause! Die Fotos wirken dadurch so unglaublich gestellt. Da braucht ihr auch nicht in den Wald gehen, sondern geht gleich ins Studio.



Sven Martin ist ein international angesehener Fotograf, der seine Sache echt gut macht.
Geschmäcker sind verschieden ... ich mag seine Bilder sehr.


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Juli 2008)

2009 wird bestimmt wieder ein gutes Jahr für GT!

Ich denke das Fury ist bisjetzt der Knaller,hoffen wir dass es für 2009 kommt!

@Bastieeeh:Sven Martin ist neben Victor Lucas,Hoshi Yoshida,und Shawn Spoomer einer DER Photografen im Bikesport.

Hier ein kleiner Auszug

iron horse bicycles
santa cruz bicycles
haro bicycles
*gt bicycles*
diamond back bicycles
scott usa
crank brothers
norco bicycles
van dessel bicycles
honda g-cross
troy lee designs
billabong
bolle eyewear
oakley
rogue mtb
axion footwear
nema
island style
bell helmets
tsg 	


mountain creek resort
dt swiss
sdg usa
funn
e.13
gamut
maxxis
manitou
rockshox
risse racing
lethal skateboards
world industries skateboards
ccs
big crank racing
cycle cyndicate
4130
distinction productions
dh productions
mtb films 	

published editorial content
decline magazine
twentysix magazine
dirt magazine
thrasher magazine
snowboard canada magazine
mountain biking magazine
australian mountain bike magazine
[r]evolution magazine
clict magazine
freewheel magazine
zig zag magazine
blunt
modest bike magazine
intense sport magazine
surfline.com
launch mtb magazine

GRüsse Raf


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. Juli 2008)

Zuerst: Entweder "Fotograf" oder "Photograph" - deine Kreation ist laut Duden nicht zulässig. 

Die Webseite hatte ich mir gestern angesehen. War ja nicht weiter schwer zu finden. Und unter einem "Auszug" versteh ich etwas anderes. 
Dein "Auszug" stammt von der Webseite der Agentur. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass er für alle Kunden der Agentur als Fotograf tätig war. Was beweist das also? Prüf mal deine Fakten... 

Ob er nun DER Fotograf ist oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Vielleicht mangelt es ja an Konkurrenz.
Zum Bild: Seit einigen Jahren missfällt mir zunehmend, dass der Blitz einfach im Übermaß verwendet wird. Ist eben nicht meine Sache, dass die Biker wie geleckt und mit praller, kalter  "Sonne" im Gesicht durch den Sensor wandern. Ich denke, ein bisschen intensiveres Locationscouting mitsamt Prüfung der Wettervorhersage - tun sie sicher schon - und man kann die Beleuchtung im Studio lassen. Wirkt dann in meinen Augen wesentlich natürlicher und das ist's ja auch. Ein natürlicher Sport in der Natur. Und falls es doch nicht ganz ohne geht (siehe Wald), dann so geschickt, dass es nicht so auffällt. Ich weiss ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber mich stört im Bild neben dem Biker die Borke - muss die so aufgehellt sein? Kann man mit ein paar Handgriffen im PS ändern - zumal er es sowieso mit dem 7er bearbeitet hat. Abgesehen davon ist nichts richtig scharf und im Fokus (zum verwendeten Fischauge sag ich jetzt mal nichts). Oben überstrahlt, unten abgesoffen - zugegeben hatte es Herr Martin bei dem schwarzen Rahmen, der Forke und der Kleidung auch nicht leicht. 

Ich vermute mal, das Bild war nicht unter den besten - allerdings hätte ich's dann auch nicht einfach rausgegeben. Es würde mich deswegen auch wundern, wenn es irgendwo abgedruckt wird. 

Nunja, trotzallem kommt die "Action" rüber und Kritiker haben's ja auch immer leicht. Ich bitte euch drum, macht es euch nicht zu leicht. Nur weil einer "angesagt" ist, müssen alle seine Werke nicht automatisch gut sein.

Btw.: Jemand der sein Geld vermutlich nicht als Fotograf verdient hat es hier besser gemacht:


----------



## cyclery.de (5. Juli 2008)

Ohne jetzt hier allzu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken zu wollen: Kann dir sagen, dass ich Bilder nicht danach beurteile, wer sie geschossen hat. Dafür stecke ich mittlerweile auch zu sehr drin in der Materie. Z. B. gefallen mit Svens Action-Bilder aus dem Fury DH Thread nicht sonderlich.

Was ich aber an Deiner Argumentation nicht sonderlich verstehe ist die Sache mit den Blitzen. Und im Speziellen, warum Du als Musterbild ein auf ähnliche Art und Weise entstandenen Bild zeigst, bei welchem nur kein Baum in der Nähe stand. Der Fahrer zumindest ist genauso herausgeblitzt. Und die natürlichen Lichtverhältnisse schienen auch besser zu sein als im obigen Bild.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist die Sache aber auch egal ... sagte es ja schon: Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ab jetzt wieder GT 2009


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Juli 2008)

...Schärfe, Fokus, Ausleuchtung...

Okay - back on topic: Steht denn schon fest in welchen Rahmengrößen es die 2009er Riege geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (5. Juli 2008)

Welches Modell in welcher Größe angeboten werden wird weiß ich leider noch nicht. Aber ich weiß, dass dem Wunsch nach Größen jenseits von M und L Rechnung getragen werden soll.


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. Juli 2008)

Klingt super - danke!


----------



## SpeedyR (5. Juli 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Prüf mal deine Fakten...



Ja hab ich.Und selbst wenn es aus der Liste eine Handvoll wäre.

Abonniere dir einfach die DIRT


----------



## Backfisch (5. Juli 2008)

Ob einem die moderne Fotografie gefällt, ist doch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Triturbo (19. Juli 2008)

Ich greife mal dieses Thema wieder auf, in dem anderen auf der News Seite kann man ja nichts mehr erwarten....

Mir gefallen die neuen GT Räder sehr sehr gut. Ich interessiere mich recht kräftig für das Sanction. Warum verbaut man an den Bremsen die neue Saint und bei der Kurbel wird zur alten gegriffen? Wird das in der Serie auch so sein ? Wie sieht es bei dem Rahmen aus (Größen/Gewichte oder weitere Infos)? Ein Link würde mir schon reichen. 

@cyclery: Wie sieht es mit deinem Laden in MD aus? Jetzt dauerhaft geschlossen?


----------



## cyclery.de (19. Juli 2008)

Bezüglich Sanction:
Wie auch beim Fury wurden beim Sanction die alten Saint-Kurbeln verbaut, weil keine neuen (für GT?) verfügbar waren. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass die Serienbikes für Modelljahr 2009 dann mit den 2009er Saint-Kurbeln ausgestattet sein werden. Zu Gewicht/Größen/Preis/Lieferterminen kann ich leider noch keine Angaben machen. Da wird man sich bis Ende August gedulden müssen 

Bezüglich Laden:
Des stationäre Geschäft ist und bleibt auch erst einmal geschlossen. Nichtsdestotrotz kann das ein oder andere Rad nach Terminabsprache in Magdeburg besichtigt werden, wenn Bedarf besteht.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Triturbo (19. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank! Denn warte ich erstmal ab.


----------



## IT-one (9. August 2008)

die neuen gt räder sehen richtig gut aus , vorallem die team räder sind echt spitze, die marathon sind auch gut aber was ich richtig gut finde sind dieses jahr die ruckus räder die hardtails,lassen sich so toll fahren und auch das force pro mit komplett xtr , fährt sooo geil,, ich brauch wohl mal wieder ein neues gt


----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2008)

FÃ¼r all diejenigen, die nicht zur Eurobike oder zum GT-Treffen kommen konnte, habe ich mal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen.

GT Ruckus UF 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãe: one size fits all Preis: 699,- â¬):









GT Chucker 1.0 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãe: one size fits all Preis 859,- â¬):





GT Ruckus SX 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãe: one size fits all Preis: 999,- â¬):









GT Sanction 3.0 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L Preis: 1999,- â¬):













GT Sanction 1.0 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L Preis: 3299,- â¬):













GT Zaskar Expert 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: S/M/L/XL Preis: 1599,- â¬):





GT Zaskar Pro 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: S/M/L/XL Preis: 2299,- â¬):





GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: S/M/L/XL Preis: 2999,- â¬):





GT Zaskar Carbon Team 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: S/M/L/XL Preis: 3999,- â¬):

















GT Marathon Sport 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L/XL Preis: 1299,- â¬):





GT Marathon Elite 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: S/M/L/XL Preis: 1799,- â¬):





GT Marathon Carbon Expert 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L/XL Preis: 2599,- â¬):





GT Marathon Carbon Pro 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L/XL Preis: 3499,- â¬):

Entgegen Abbildung in Serie mit schwarzer FOX 32 RL ausgestattet












GT Marathon Carbon Team 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L Preis: 4499,- â¬):

Entgegen Abbildung in Serie mit reinweiÃer FOX 32 RL ausgestattet




GT Force 2.0 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L Preis: 1999,- â¬):





GT Force 1.0 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L Preis: 2499,- â¬):





GT Force Carbon Expert 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L Preis: 3499,- â¬):

















GT GTR Carbon Pro 2009 (GrÃ¶Ãen: M/L/XL Preis: 3299,- â¬):





Und das Beste zum Schluss 
GT Fury Carbon Pro 2009 (noch keine Infos zu GrÃ¶Ãen/Preisen):









GT Fury Carbon Team 2009 (noch keine Infos zu GrÃ¶Ãen/Preisen):









Ich hoffe stark, damit jetzt keine ReizÃ¼berflutungen auszulÃ¶sen 

GruÃ
Sebastian


----------



## alf2 (7. September 2008)

Danke für die Fotos!
Sehen toll aus! Schönes Sortiment!

Ich freue mich auch drüber, dass es nun auch das Force in Deutschland gibt!
Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe, dass Sanction und Force anscheinend wieder nur in M und L angeboten werden. Wenn man Größe S braucht steht man im Regen. (So klein bin ich mit 1,72m auch wieder nicht).

Ich wollte unbedingt ein Force 1.0 in S haben. 
Da das ja in Österreich und Deutschland leider nicht zu kriegen ist, habe ich mir nun einen Sanction 1.0 Rahmen in S aus den USA bestellt, den ich selber aufbauen werde. Ich bin nun sehr froh nicht bis nächsten Jahr gewartet zu haben. Ich hätte mich sehr geärgert, wieder feststellen zu müssen, dass es die von mir gewollten Modelle nicht in meiner Größe gibt.

Die Fullies haben übrigens ein tolles Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis, nur die Zaskars kommen mir in Relation dazu etwas teuer vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (7. September 2008)

Schöne Bilder! Danke dafür.
Hast Du von den aktuellen BMX-Racebikes auch Bilder gemacht?


----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2008)

Ãhhhh ... ich muss weg!
Sorry, von den BMX habe ich leider keine Bilder gemacht  Es wird auch nur das Power Series Pro in Deutschland geben fÃ¼r 399,- â¬.


----------



## IT-one (7. September 2008)

sind aber schick die rÃ¤der, und adas das zaskar ein bisschen Ã¼berteuert ist doch klar , kÃ¶nnen sie sich aber meiner meinung nach auch leisten ist halt das topmodell und dann ncoh das team, von daher ist das schon ok, ist wei bei dem Lopes 55 war auch so teuer mit 2500 â¬ fÃ¼rn hardtail. .. aber sind alle verkauft wurden..


----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> sind aber schick die rÃ¤der, und adas das zaskar ein bisschen Ã¼berteuert ist doch klar , kÃ¶nnen sie sich aber meiner meinung nach auch leisten ist halt das topmodell und dann ncoh das team, von daher ist das schon ok, ist wei bei dem Lopes 55 war auch so teuer mit 2500 â¬ fÃ¼rn hardtail. .. aber sind alle verkauft wurden..



Ich denke nicht, dass es Ã¼berteuert ist. Das zeigt auch ein Vergleich mit Ã¤hnlich ausgestatteten RÃ¤dern der Konkurrenz. Aber Alf hat schon recht: Speziell die Fullies sind preislich wirklich heiÃ!


----------



## IT-one (7. September 2008)

ja stimmt wohl


----------



## Janikulus (7. September 2008)

danke für die Bilder! ich hatte gerade so ein haben-wollen-Erlebnis beim Force 1.0 ...


----------



## Kasebi (7. September 2008)

Die Preise verwirren mich etwas. Das 2008er Marathon 1.0 kostet mit fast kompletter XT-Ausstattung um die 2000â¬. Das neue Marathon Elite mit SLX (wenn ich das auf dem Foto richtig gesehen habe)kostet1799â¬. Nur ersetzt doch soviel wie ich weiÃ die SLX die LX Gruppe und liegt damit unter XT. Da fehlt dann doch irgent etwas. Oder mach ich jetzt irgentwo einen Gedankenfehler. Trotz alledem weiÃ ich eins. Mein neues Fully fÃ¼r MarathoneinsÃ¤tze und Touren wird ein GT.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2008)

2009 wird ein schönes Jahr...
Die Alu Zaskars sehen sehr brachial aus
Und der Buckel am Fury is auch äußerst schick.
Mal hoffen, dass sich mein Händler auch ein paar von den Dingern in den Laden stellt. Dann kann ich viiiele Probefahrten machen
gruß


----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,

leider kenne ich die Ausstattung des Vorjahresmodells nicht mehr im Detail und habe auch gerade keinen Katalog zur Hand.
Prinzipiell kann man aber sagen, dass die SLX eine solide Gruppe zu sein scheint. Und ich wÃ¼rde sie gar nicht mal so als Nachfolger der LX ansehen. Eher als neue Gruppe fÃ¼r einen neuen Einsatzbereich. Meinst du, 200,- â¬ Preisdifferenz ist zu wenig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (7. September 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Die Preise verwirren mich etwas. Das 2008er Marathon 1.0 kostet mit fast kompletter XT-Ausstattung um die 2000. Das neue Marathon Elite mit SLX (wenn ich das auf dem Foto richtig gesehen habe)kostet1799. Nur ersetzt doch soviel wie ich weiß die SLX die LX Gruppe und liegt damit unter XT. Da fehlt dann doch irgent etwas. Oder mach ich jetzt irgentwo einen Gedankenfehler. Trotz alledem weiß ich eins. Mein neues Fully für Marathoneinsätze und Touren wird ein GT.



Na du sagst es doch schon selber:

XT in 08 = 2000EUR
SLX (LX) in 09 = 1799EUR  



*Ruckus UF:* Also das Ruckus ist farblich gar nicht mein Fall. Na gut, Geschmacksache.

*Ruckus SX* : muss mich erst noch an das SPECIALIZED-typische geschwungene Unter/Oberrohr gewöhnen. Sieht aber schick aus.

*
ZASKAR CARBON TEAM*: ist ein Traum von den Farben her. Hier hätt ich mir aber ne bessere Fox gewünscht (RL*C* z. Bsp). 

*MARATHON* gefällt mir dieses Jahr besonders. Wohl wg. der Farben.

*FORCE 2.0* Sieht sehr gut aus. Attraktiver Preis. Das Ding geht bestimmt weg wie warme Semmeln.
*
FORCE CARBON EXPERT* : 160er Disc´s?

*FURY ist der Hammer !! * Gab ja schonmal pics hier im Forum. Aus der Fahrerperspektive sieht das Oberrohr echt strange aus. Wird wohl unbezahlbar sein.


----------



## maatik (7. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Die Alu Zaskars sehen sehr brachial aus



Genau die gefallen mir leider überhaupt nicht.  Die Lackierung des Pro wirkt echt billig. Das weisse EXPERT geht noch.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Genau die gefallen mir leider überhaupt nicht.  Die Lackierung des Pro wirkt echt billig. Das weisse EXPERT geht noch.



Die Lackierung vom  Expert gefällt mir auch besser als die vom Pro.


----------



## versus (7. September 2008)

ich durfte mir samstag die gesamte palette von olli zeigen lassen und ich muss sagen, dass v.a. das sanction für mich der grosse wurf ist. 
preislich sehr interessant und sehr gut verarbeitet. dazu noch ein schönes finish mit lässigem dekor! gefahren bin ich es auch schon mehrfach und es steht fest, dass das ein heisser kandidat für die ablösung meines konas ist.

das force scheint ähnliche anlagen zu haben, wirkt aber insgesamt filigraner - eben eher ein tourer. mit der carbon-version hatte ich ja beim treffen schon das vergnügen. 160mm bei geschätzten 13 kilo 
der zweite knaller ist das carbon team! sieht in wirklich wesentlich besser aus als auf den fotos und ist im vergleich zu anderen herstellern preislich ebenfalls höchst interessant! ein wenig schade finde ich, dass es den  stealth bomber in matt-/glanz-schwarz nicht mehr gibt. 

@it-one: überteuert ??? so ein unfug  !!! weisst du überhaupt was die oberklasse carbon-hardtails der anderen hersteller kosten ?

das alu marathon mag ich auch sehr gerne und die avalanche serie wird für einsteiger sicher auch wieder sehr reizvoll. gerade die blaue lady-version ist sehr hübsch.

das fury knallt total, ist aber sicher nix für mich - damit würde ich mir sicher wieder weh tun 

das carbon marathon ist formal immer noch nicht meins, genauso wie die aktuellen rohrsätze der zaskars. aber man muss ja nicht alles mögen 

so, just my 2 räppli


----------



## IT-one (8. September 2008)

ja jetzt vllt. nicht mehr aber es war mal so wie schon gesagt mit denm lopes zum bespiel ..


----------



## aggressor2 (8. September 2008)

Mein Händler des Vertrauens nimmt keine GTs mehr


Aber verstehn kann ichs schon. Das Avalanche ist eher in Richtung Tour, das Zaskar fängt bei 1700 an und Sanction, Marathon, die BMX und die Dirt Bikes wird er hier in der Gegend nie los.
So ist der Lauf der Dinge...Warum nur, warum???
Jetz schwankt er zwischen Ghost und Scott.:kotz: Son Schiet.
Ich geh erstmal ne Runde trauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IT-one (8. September 2008)

scott ist auch gut und ghost auch sind alles top marken... bin sleber jahrelang scott gefahren , genauso top  wie gt und die qualität ist denk cih ncoh ein bisschen besser als bei gt..


----------



## Backfisch (8. September 2008)

Hm? Aber GT bietet doch eigentlich die volle Spanne von billich bis Carbon...?


----------



## Kasebi (8. September 2008)

Die SLX ist sicherlich gut und solide. Sie liegt aber unter der XT. Was mir nicht gefÃ¤llt ist der Preissprung zwischen dem Marathon Elite und dem Marathon Carbon Expert (Sieht super aus das Teil). Und das ist, bei gleicher Ausstattung(soweit ich das erkennen kann)
dem Carbonrahmen geschuldet. Dazwischen wÃ¼rde noch gut ein Alu-Marathon mit einer Ausstattung Ã¼ber der SLX passen. Aber ich will nicht meckern.GT hat hier echte Hingucker auf die Beine bzw.RÃ¤der gestellt.Und wenn ich meinen hÃ¤uslichen Finanzminister von 599â¬ Mehrausgaben Ã¼berzeugen kÃ¶nnte dann wÃ¼Ãte ich was ich mir im nÃ¤chsten Jahr holen wÃ¼rde(werde?) Und Teile tauschen ist ein beliebtes Spiel meinerseits (guck mal Schatzi das teil ist ja soooo verschlissen muÃ unbedingt getauscht werden und bitte eine nummer besser es soll doch dieses mal lÃ¤nger halten ach Ã¼brigens an deinem bike macht sich das teil noch hervorragend) Kennt ihr auch so ne Spiele?


----------



## bofh (8. September 2008)

Die Flaschenhalterlösung am Marathon ist bei mir bis jetzt der Hinderungsgrund für einen Kauf. Komme von der Straße - da sind Trinkflaschen nun mal üblich. Seufz.
Vielleicht findet sich ja aber auch ein Händler, der einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase als "Rabatt" gibt. 

E.


----------



## SpeedyR (8. September 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> genauso top  wie gt und die qualität ist denk cih ncoh ein bisschen besser als bei gt..



Was ist Qualität ?


----------



## SpeedyR (8. September 2008)

Die Lackierung ist einfach der Knaller.Die Farbkombi -das ist einfach "GT" .120% 













GRüsse Rafa


----------



## GT-TEAM (8. September 2008)

ich melde mich zurück von der eurobike. die resonanz auf die neuen bikes war echt der hammer. die absoluten favoriten sind:
-die force line (ab 1.999,-)
-die carbon team varianten. das zaskar carbon team liegt bei 3.999,- und das marathon carbon team bei 4.499,- in deutschland. das ist der absolute schlager. wir konnten schon einige neue händler vor ort gewinnen. jetzt brauchen aber auch etwas support von euch. geht rein zu eurem local dealer und nervt ihn, bis er auch auf den gt zug aufspringt.

danke an versus. war klasse mit dir zu plaudern und noch besser finde ich, dass dir das neue programm gefällt.

für das fury gibts leider noch keinen genauen liefertermin und noch keinen preis. sobald sich hier was neues ergibt gebe ich euch ne message über das forum.

oliver


----------



## kingmoe (9. September 2008)

Schön finde ich, dass Ruckus und Sanction offenbar einen normalen Steuersatz verbaut haben, sehe ich das richtig?! 

Ansonsten sollte für jeden was dabei sein, es muss ja nicht jedem alles gefallen.

Gibt es das Sanction in D auch `mit XL-Rahmen?


----------



## cyclery.de (9. September 2008)

Ja sowohl bei den Ruckus (TH Mallet) als auch bei den Sanctions (FSA Orbit X) sind klassische Steuersätze verbaut. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass sich integrierte Steuersätze nun auch im Dirtbereich verbreiten (auch bei hochpreisigen Firmen ).

Das Sanction gibt es nur in M und L. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die L schon reichlich groß ist. Ich mit meinen 1,87m würde nichts größeres fahren wollen.


----------



## cleiende (9. September 2008)

Tag, schade, wir hatten uns verpasst. Vor Allem schade daß ich Hans Rey verpasst habe, der hat nämlich damals auf der IFMA die Autogrammstunde direkt vor mir beendet. Das Plakat hatte ich extra dabei. Grmpf.
Hast noch PN.
Gruß,

cleiende



GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ich melde mich zurück von der eurobike. die resonanz auf die neuen bikes war echt der hammer. die absoluten favoriten sind:
> -die force line (ab 1.999,-)
> -die carbon team varianten. das zaskar carbon team liegt bei 3.999,- und das marathon carbon team bei 4.499,- in deutschland. das ist der absolute schlager. wir konnten schon einige neue händler vor ort gewinnen. jetzt brauchen aber auch etwas support von euch. geht rein zu eurem local dealer und nervt ihn, bis er auch auf den gt zug aufspringt.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (9. September 2008)

ja schade. hans war wie engekündigt am do abend am stand. und sonst auch immer wieder mal. wie haben dir die neuen modelle gefallen?


----------



## versus (9. September 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Vor Allem schade daß ich Hans Rey verpasst habe



wärst du mal bis zum schluss geblieben. kurz vor sieben war er nochmal am stand


----------



## eddy 1 (9. September 2008)

nur eine frage der Zeit wie lange die lackierung des Carbon Zassi toll aussieht
Züge auf dem Oberrohr

und die Preise?
Avalanche und Zassi Alu find ich definitiv zu teuer
und sehen dan auch noch billig aus
Aber die Preise der Carbon Modelle sind wirklich gut


----------



## aggressor2 (9. September 2008)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> nur eine frage der Zeit wie lange die lackierung des Carbon Zassi toll aussieht
> Züge auf dem Oberrohr



Wenn man steinschlagschutzfolie oder ähnliches druntermacht bestimmt lange ich war dafür bei meinem zu faul


----------



## kingmoe (11. September 2008)

Naaaaa, wer schaut denn da nach der falschen Marke?!


----------



## versus (11. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Naaaaa, wer schaut denn da nach der falschen Marke?!


 hier kann man auch nix geheim halten.

man muss doch wissen was die konkurrenz so treibt


----------



## SpeedyR (11. September 2008)

Jaja,das ist der Dame im Hintergrund auch aufgefallen!

Was die wohl mit dem "netten" Gesichtsausdruck sagen möcht?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. September 2008)

Welche Modelle wird es denn auch als Frameset geben? Ich glaub beim Sanction werd ich kommendes Jahr schwach. Mit der Durolux sieht es echt brutal aus


----------



## cyclery.de (11. September 2008)

Einzeln geben wird es den Zaskar Carbon Team fÃ¼r 1.499,- â¬ und den 08er DHi fÃ¼r 2.999,- â¬.

Die Farbe des Sanctions 3.0 ist wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. September 2008)

Das Alu-Zaskar gibts nicht mehr als Frame?


----------



## cyclery.de (12. September 2008)

Nein, an sich werden sie nicht zum Einzelverkauf angeboten.
Da besteht nur noch die Chance auf ein 07/08er Zaskar Team Einzelstück.


----------



## versus (12. September 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Jaja,das ist der Dame im Hintergrund auch aufgefallen!
> 
> Was die wohl mit dem "netten" Gesichtsausdruck sagen möcht?



der gesichtsausdruck der dame hat in einem anderen unterforum bereits zu wilden spekulationen geführt 

ich glaube sie war einfach neidisch auf meinen pappbechercappuccino


----------



## Backfisch (12. September 2008)

Die hat aufgepasst, dass der unrasierte Typ mit der großen Tasche nix mitgehen lässt.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Naaaaa, wer schaut denn da nach der falschen Marke?!



Aber schÃ¶n ist es...




cyclery.de schrieb:


> Einzeln geben wird es den Zaskar Carbon Team fÃ¼r 1.499,- â¬ und den 08er DHi fÃ¼r 2.999,- â¬.
> 
> Die Farbe des Sanctions 3.0 ist wirklich der Hammer!



1500 fÃ¼r den Carbon Team Rahmen??? FÃ¼r 1600 kriegt man doch schon das Expert!? Die Preisgestaltung find ich etwas unglÃ¼cklich...
Unbedingt viel leichter wird das Rad mit Carbonrahmen doch nicht werden und der steifere ist der Alurahmen, oder nicht?
gruÃ


----------



## Backfisch (12. September 2008)

Ich hab's - die Frau liest gerade den Oberrohr-Schriftzug und merkt, dass sie schon den halben Tag auf dem falschen Stand arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (12. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> 1500 für den Carbon Team Rahmen??? Für 1600 kriegt man doch schon das Expert!? Die Preisgestaltung find ich etwas unglücklich...
> Unbedingt viel leichter wird das Rad mit Carbonrahmen doch nicht werden und der steifere ist der Alurahmen, oder nicht?
> gruß



Äh... 

Ist das Dein Ernst?


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2008)

Warum nicht? Ich mag Carbonrahmen halt nich so.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. September 2008)

Ach nee. Hast schon Recht. Bin im Moment leicht gesundheitlich angeschlagen...das schlägt sich wohl auch auf die Denkleistung nieder
gruß


----------



## Backfisch (12. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich mag Carbonrahmen halt nich so.



Steif sind sie trotzdem.


----------



## maatik (12. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Steif sind sie trotzdem.




Obwohl gerade der ZASKAR-Carbonrahmen viel flext. Im Test eines Bike-Mags flexte der Hinterbau 8mm bis zum Bruch! Testsieger. 

Das Zassi ist also sehr angenehm zu fahren.

Aber 1500EUR ist wirklich zu viel 


edit: 8mm


----------



## Janikulus (12. September 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> Obwohl gerade der ZASKAR-Carbonrahmen viel flext. Im Test eines Bike-Mags flexte der Hinterbau 8mm bis zum Bruch! Testsieger.



nee nee das waren keine 8mm bis zum Bruch, wär ja auch schlimm, das war der Weg bei einer gegebenen Last inkl. Sattelstütze.

Testsieger ist auch seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr subjektiv, da der Rahmen eher extrem weich ist im Vergleich zu den Konkurenten. Egal, schön ist er ja


----------



## versus (12. September 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> flexte der Hinterbau 8mm bis zum Bruch! Testsieger.



 erst denken, dann schreiben. wenn denken nicht hilft, dann nachlesen! 

das zaskar carbon ist *weder *gebrochen, *noch *war es testsieger (dem rahmen wurde lediglich der beste fahrkomfort bescheinigt)!

zudem sind 1599 zwar viel geld für einen rahmen, aber auch hier ist der preis im vergleich zu den carbonrahmen anderer rennomierter hersteller durchaus realistisch!


----------



## versus (12. September 2008)

.


----------



## maatik (12. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> *noch *war es testsieger (dem rahmen wurde lediglich der beste fahrkomfort bescheinigt)!



was bei diesem Testbericht zum Testsieger führte   (war auch einziges Kriterium)

http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/komforttest-1207.pdf

erst lesen ....

..und den "Bruch" : Ich nehm alles zurück...das stimmt wirklich nicht, ich lese ständig Berichte über Carbonrahmentests....da vermengt sich leider einiges...ich weiss zwar nicht wie die auf 30mm  kommen (und ich auf 8) , aber komfortabel ist er tatsächlich....


----------



## spatzel (13. September 2008)

Hallöle,
auch ich war sehr angetan von den neuen Modellen,wirklich sehr coole Teile dabei. Sanction wäre auch für meinen Stall noch was....
Allerdings solltet ihr euch bei GT vielleicht überlegen, für nächstes Jahr eine Dame an eueren Stand zu setzen, die "etwas" weniger überheblich reagiert, wenn man mal nach Aufklebern fragt....Da fährt man seit 1992 GT und hat immer noch keinen einzigen GT Aufkleber.......
Ich schätze mal, dann war der Oli der mit der Tinte unter der Haut???
cheers........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (13. September 2008)

Hab diese ''Bike'' Ausgabe auch hier. Ist für mich übrigens der schönste Carbon Rahmen auf dem Markt. Echt lecker.


----------



## GT-TEAM (13. September 2008)

Ich schätze mal, dann war der Oli der mit der Tinte unter der Haut???
cheers........[/QUOTE]


schön, dass dir die neuen bikes gefallen haben. wie findest du das force? nachdem das mit dem aufkleber nicht geklappt hat, so hast du dir hoffentlich den neuen katalog gesichert. schade, dass du nicht nach mir gefragt hast. ich hätte dir gerne die neue kollektion gezeigt. tinte habe ich keine unter der haut, das war ein kollege aus der schweiz. die eurobike war für uns der volle erfolg. viele neue hänlder, die sich für gt interessieren.  eine begeisterung bei den anderen gt distributoren. als global brand ist gt in 84 ländern vertreten. bis nächstes jahr auf der eurobike ich denke ich bin dann noch immer tintenfrei...


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> was bei diesem Testbericht zum Testsieger führte   (war auch einziges Kriterium)




wenn du daraus einen testsieg ableitest, soll es mir recht sein 

@oli: freut mich, dass die resonanz so gut war!

b.t.w.: als ich vorhin in o.g. test das schwarze carbon zaskar wieder gesehen habe, dachte ich ein weiteres mal, dass ihr an genau dieses design (also matt-/glanz-schwarz) unbedingt wieder aufnehmen solltet - das sieht einfach geil aus!


----------



## Backfisch (13. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> genau dieses design (also matt-/glanz-schwarz) ... das sieht einfach geil aus!



Nee, mein X soll was Besonderes bleiben!


----------



## Kasebi (13. September 2008)

Was nützen mir die schönsten GT-Modelle wenn ich nicht weiß wo ich sie kaufen kann.
An eine Händlerliste ist irgendwie nicht ranzukommen. Also wer kennt GT-Händler im mitteldeutschen Raum( einmal Halle/Leipzig und Umgebung, das andere Gera/Jena/Erfurt und Umgebung)?


----------



## SpeedyR (13. September 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Was nützen mir die schönsten GT-Modelle wenn ich nicht weiß wo ich sie kaufen kann.
> An eine Händlerliste ist irgendwie nicht ranzukommen. Also wer kennt GT-Händler im mitteldeutschen Raum( einmal Halle/Leipzig und Umgebung, das andere Gera/Jena/Erfurt und Umgebung)?



Siehe Signatur


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

In Jena hab ich noch definitiv keinen gesehn! Aber ich hab im Hinterkopf, dass es in Eisleben (weißte wo das is?) einen GT Händler geben könnte. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich könnt nächste Woche mal gucken fahrn, oder mich nochmal umhören.
gruß


----------



## kingmoe (13. September 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Was nützen mir die schönsten GT-Modelle wenn ich nicht weiß wo ich sie kaufen kann.
> An eine Händlerliste ist irgendwie nicht ranzukommen. Also wer kennt GT-Händler im mitteldeutschen Raum( einmal Halle/Leipzig und Umgebung, das andere Gera/Jena/Erfurt und Umgebung)?



Die sollte doch jeder Epple-Händler bestellen können, oder?!
Gib mal deine PLZ hier ein:

http://epple.skalar-first-floor.de/Haendler_22.html


----------



## TigersClaw (13. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Gib mal deine PLZ hier ein:
> 
> http://epple.skalar-first-floor.de/Haendler_22.html



Die Suche ergibt, das es in ganz Meck-Pom keinen GT-Händler gibt ... GT-TEAM, da muss was getan werden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (13. September 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Die sollte doch jeder Epple-Händler bestellen können, oder?!
> Gib mal deine PLZ hier ein:
> 
> http://epple.skalar-first-floor.de/Haendler_22.html



Nein, mittlerweile mus man ausgewiesener GT-Händler sein 

@Kasebi: Zählst du Magdeburg noch zur Region Halle/Leipzig?


----------



## Kasebi (13. September 2008)

Mich, als Anhaldiner (Nähe Zeitz) und  ausgewiesenen "Elsterglanzfan" (meine nicht das Putzmittel) nach Eisleben zu fragen. Ne Ne Ne. Magdeburg ist zwar nicht nicht L./H. aber nicht unerreichbar weit weg. Selbst Berlin ginge noch.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Mich, als Anhaldiner (Nähe Zeitz) und  ausgewiesenen "Elsterglanzfan" (meine nicht das Putzmittel) nach Eisleben zu fragen. Ne Ne Ne.



 Na dann...
Aber riechen konnte ich das nich

p.s. Ich esse Eier jerne!
gruß ausm Mansfelder Land (jetz leider MSH)


----------



## Backfisch (13. September 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Nein, mittlerweile mus man ausgewiesener GT-Händler sein



Dann sollte es doch verflixt nochmal möglich sein, die willigen Käufer mit einem aktuellen und gut zugänglichen Händlerverzeichnis zu versorgen. 

(Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an GT-Team  )


----------



## GT-TEAM (13. September 2008)

die cycle union gmbh hat in deutschland den vertrieb von gt und daneben noch einiges weitere interessante zu bieten. einfach mal reinschaun unter http://cycle-union.de/ gt fahrräder kann im prinzip jeder fahrradhändler in deutschland bekommen. schön ist es natürlich, wenn der händler in seinem shop möglichst viele verschieden bikes präsentiert und somit den konsumenten auch richtig beraten kann.


----------



## maatik (13. September 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> die cycle union gmbh hat in deutschland den vertrieb von gt und daneben noch einiges weitere interessante zu bieten. einfach mal reinschaun unter http://cycle-union.de/ gt fahrräder kann im prinzip jeder fahrradhändler in deutschland bekommen. schön ist es natürlich, wenn der händler in seinem shop möglichst viele verschieden bikes präsentiert und somit den konsumenten auch richtig beraten kann.



Da Sie jetzt wieder aktiv hier sind möchte ich doch mal meine Frage stellen.
*
*Kann ich mein ZASKAR CARBON PRO auf einem herkömmlichen Dachgepäckträger transportieren?*

Sämtliche E-Mails (u.a. bis nach Kalifornien) bleiben bis heute unbeantwortet.

Wenn ihnen das Risiko zu hoch ist hier eine klare Aussage zu treffen, dann sagen Sie wenigstens das. Dann weiss ich wenigstens etwas. Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-TEAM (13. September 2008)

hilfe, das klingt aber nicht gerade freundlich. bevor ich verurteilt bin, sage ich nur noch eins. ich wüsste nicht was dem transport des rades im weg stehen sollte. generell betrachten wir von gt dieses forum als konsumentenaustauschplattform und gerne beantworten ich auch fragen zur kollektion bzw. anregungen was wir anders machen könnten bzw. gerne nehme ich auch lob und zustimmung zur aktuellen kollektion entgegen. wir haben unseren vertrieb so geregelt, dass wir die produkte über den fachhandel vertreiben und der fachhandel auch informationen an die konsumenten gibt. darf ich dich fragen, wo hast du denn dein rad gekauft? belasse diesen thread aber bei dem theman gt modelle 2009. wie gefallen dir denn die neuen modelle?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. September 2008)

Mir gefallen die Modelle sehr gut. Kommendes Jahr brauch ich ein Sanction 

Aber ich würde zu gerne auch mein Zaskar mit einem neuen (Alu-!)Rahmen updaten. Ist die Lack-Qualität inzwischen besser geworden? Der Lack vom 2007er Zaskar-Team ist ein Witz gewesen!


----------



## maatik (13. September 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> hilfe, das klingt aber nicht gerade freundlich.



upss..das sollte auf keinen Fall so rüberkommen. Tatsache ist aber das ich wg. dieser Frage schon mehrer Mails unbeantwortet liegen hab.



GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ich wüsste nicht was dem transport des rades im weg stehen sollte.



Nun ja. Im allgemeinen wird der Transport von CFK-Rahmen kritisch gesehen. Das merkt man zudem auch an den zögerlichen Aussagen. Wen auch immer man fragt. 
Konstruktiv gesehen: Ist die Belastung die ein DGT auf das Unterrohr ausübt überhaupt in die Berechnungen mit einbezogen? Das ist ja eine Belastung die in der Praxis beim Fahren NIE auftritt. 
Einem Alurahmen trau ich das blind zu, doch ein CFK-Rahmen ist ja auf ganz bestimmte Kraftwirkungen hin optimiert. btw. Ich hoffe nicht den Eindruck zu erwecken kein Vertrauen in mein Zassi zu haben, aber ich will auch keinen Kohlestaub auf der Heckscheibe haben

Back2Topic 

Zu den neuen Bikes kann ich nur sagen: 

Zwei Sachen sind mir sofort sehr positiv aufgefallen: Farben und das Fury!

Zum Fury gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, einfach Hammer und wir werden sehen wie es sich bewährt. Damit erregt GT auf jeden Fall sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit 

Die Farben, vor allem die CARBON TEAM, gefallen mir sehr gut. Enttäuscht bin ich bissl von dem**nicht weissen* Zaskar. Das sieht sehr trostlos aus. 
Auch fand ich den ersten ZASKAR CARBON TEAM "Stealth" sehr gut. Das könnte man wenigsten beim framekit als Option beibehalten.
Achso: 160mm Disc am Force bei dem Gewicht...

Hier noch meine ersten Reaktionen vom Anfang dieses Threads:

Ruckus UF: Also das Ruckus ist farblich gar nicht mein Fall. Na gut, Geschmacksache.

Ruckus SX : muss mich erst noch an das SPECIALIZED-typische geschwungene Unter/Oberrohr gewöhnen. Sieht aber schick aus.


ZASKAR CARBON TEAM: ist ein Traum von den Farben her. Hier hätt ich mir aber ne bessere Fox gewünscht (RLC z. Bsp).

MARATHON gefällt mir dieses Jahr besonders. Wohl wg. der Farben.

FORCE 2.0 Sieht sehr gut aus. Attraktiver Preis. Das Ding geht bestimmt weg wie warme Semmeln.

FORCE CARBON EXPERT : 160er Disc´s?

FURY ist der Hammer !! Gab ja schonmal pics hier im Forum. Aus der Fahrerperspektive sieht das Oberrohr echt strange aus. Wird wohl unbezahlbar sein.


----------



## aggressor2 (13. September 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist die Lack-Qualität inzwischen besser geworden? Der Lack vom 2007er Zaskar-Team ist ein Witz gewesen!



Allerdings! Sieht hammergeil aus, hält aber so gut wie nix aus, leider


----------



## Kasebi (13. September 2008)

Das ging aber schnell mit der Liste. Prima. Da weiÃ ich ja wo ich Montag Nachmittag bin. Denn weiÃenfels ist ja fast noch vor der HaustÃ¼r. Hoffentlich sind die neuen Modelle dann auch bald zu besichtigen. Denn mit einem direkten Kontakt kann ich meinen Finanzminister vielleicht doch von 599â¬ Mehrausgaben Ã¼berzeugen.


----------



## GT-TEAM (16. September 2008)

beim forumstreffen vor ein paar wochen haben wir uns ausführlich über die kollektion 09 unterhalten. es wäre wirklich klasse, wenn ich euch jetzt auf dem gt stand auf der ifma begrüssen könnte. gerne können wir uns in aller ruhe vor ort die bikes anschaun. es lohnt sich. meldet euch einfach hier über das forum. ich bin donnerstag und freitag vor ort. eine gute anreise. oliver


----------



## aggressor2 (16. September 2008)

Mir is da was aufgefallen. In der aktuellen Bike sind doch alle namhaften Hersteller die auf der Eurobike ausgestellt haben inklusive der Neuheiten aufgeführt und vorgestellt. Und im Newsletter vom ibc, den wir heute gekriegt haben auch. Aber beidenmale kein GT. Nix. Garnix. Warum?
Hat GT was verbrochen? War der Stand zu klein, oder was?
Ich bitte um Aufklärung.
gruß


----------



## Backfisch (17. September 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mir is da was aufgefallen. In der aktuellen Bike sind doch alle namhaften Hersteller die auf der Eurobike ausgestellt haben inklusive der Neuheiten aufgeführt und vorgestellt. Und im Newsletter vom ibc, den wir heute gekriegt haben auch. Aber beidenmale kein GT. Nix. Garnix. Warum?
> Hat GT was verbrochen? War der Stand zu klein, oder was?
> Ich bitte um Aufklärung.
> gruß



In der vor-Messe-bike ist GT drin.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> In der vor-Messe-bike ist GT drin.



Muss ich mir mal besorgen


----------



## Backfisch (17. September 2008)

och, so viel steht da nicht drin. nur ein paar worte über das force und das carbon-dh-bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> och, so viel steht da nicht drin. nur ein paar worte über das force und das carbon-dh-bike.



Nagut. Ich wär eh nur zu nem Kumpel gegangen


----------



## Backfisch (17. September 2008)

Wenn er Bier da hat, geh trotzdem hin


----------



## aggressor2 (17. September 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wenn er Bier da hat, geh trotzdem hin


----------



## kingmoe (22. September 2008)

Ich habe mir eben mal den 2009er Katalog "reingezogen" und finde da viele schöne Bikes drin!
Im hochwertigen Segment gefällt mir (fast) alles, bei den niedrigpreisigen Bikes kann nun mal den Freak nicht alles zufrieden stellen. Soll es ja auch nicht, sonst könnte es ja nicht günstig angeboten werden!

Schade finde ich, das es keine RR mehr mit TT gibt.

Klasse finde ich, dass in der Oberklasse fast alles sortenrein ohne Schummelteile ausgestattet ist, also komplette XTR, XT oder SLX! Das ist das, was ich von Markenbikes erwarte und das freut mich bei GT 2009 wirklich. So kann man das auch alles gut Freunden empfehlen (und die Preise vermitteln) und die Abgrenzung zu anderen Marken bzw. Billigbikes erklären. Dass Force, Sanction & Ruckus normale Steuersätze haben, habe ich ja schon gelobt.

Weiter so.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2008)

Die neuen Modelle sind inzwischen auch online gelistet. Die Palette gefällt absolut.

Ich für meinen Teil werde kommendes Jahr ein Sanction 1.0 "brauchen" )
Das es komplett durchgängig mit der Saint-Gruppe ausgestattet ist, gefällt natürlich ziemlich gut. Da ist eine klare Linie drin, es wirkt schlicht, einfach genial


----------



## cleiende (24. September 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ja schade. hans war wie engekündigt am do abend am stand. und sonst auch immer wieder mal. wie haben dir die neuen modelle gefallen?



Du hattest ja schon ne PN von mir, aber besser spät als nie:
Die neuen Modelle sind wirklich gut, insbesondere wegen der von kingmoe angeführten Punkte. Ich hoffe nur inständig daß Ihr nicht versehentlich die falsche Konjunkturphase für den Re-Launch erwischt habt.
Ich bin nur etwas skeptisch wegen des Carbondownhillers, da fressen die Steinschläge schon Material weg. Pace hatte mal an seinen Rahmen zwei Sockel auf der Unterseite des Unterrohres, da kam dann der Crudcatcher dran. War ziemlich weit oben und hat ne Mewnge abgefangen. Wäre ja auch ne Idee, oder zumindest eine richtig dicke Lackschutzfolie ab Werk.
Ansonsten träume ich seither ab und an von einem Sanction....

Seht mal zu daß Ihr nen Händler in FFM findet der Eure High-End Bikes verkauft.


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die Rahmen, zumindest bei den Zaskarmodellen, ein wenig gewachsen sind?

Ich bilde mir ein, dass die 24,28 Inches beim Oberrohr des L, in etwa jene Länge ist, die beim re-issue XL verwendet wurde. Selbiges beim Sitzrohr, wie ich meine.

Stimmt das oder irre ich da. Wurde die Geometrie verändert und daher diese anpassung nötig?

mfg


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2008)

Das re-issue gabs doch nur in M und L, oder hab ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2008)

Es wurden nur M und L nach Deutschland importiert. In der restlichen Welt gibt es auch XL zu kaufen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (26. September 2008)

ich würde bei meiner körpergröße zwar nicht unbedingt ein 29er fahren, finde aber trotzdem sehr schade, dass GT das "Peace 9r" nicht in deutlschland anbieten wird und es auch auf der eurobike nicht am stand hatte. ein echter hinkucker, wie ich finde:








rob


----------



## Tiensy (26. September 2008)

Ich denke diese Video dürfte nirgends besser passen als hier: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVZbpPEHeHw

Super Typ, super Auswahl.


----------



## GT-Man (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenn schon so wenig von der Eurobike hier zu lesen ist, dann kommen nun ein paar Bilder von der Interbike 2008:


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Dezember 2008)

Mal was interessantes bei den Jungs aus CZ entdeckt...





















http://www.mtbs.cz/Zavody/GT-golden-bike-2009.html

Leider nur zum gewinnen,aber irgendwie geile optik.


----------



## planetsmasher (22. Dezember 2008)

naja. da kriegt dann das regenbogentrikot ne ganz andere bedeutung 
kann mich noch dunkel an irgendeine jubiläumsedition von mountain cycle erinnern, da gabs dann das san andreas mit goldenem rahmen. der war schon cool. aber da wäre mir jetzt zuviel gold dran.

aber lieber ein goldenes als gar keins.


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Mal was interessantes bei den Jungs aus CZ entdeckt...
> Leider nur zum gewinnen,aber irgendwie geile optik.



ziemlich cool  - fällt man allrdings auf wie ein bunter hund mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (22. Dezember 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> http://www.mtbs.cz/Zavody/GT-golden-bike-2009.html


 
ich will genau das..... welche seele soll ich verkaufen? nikolai, hilf...


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Dezember 2008)

*Wie geil ist das denn?*

Das wäre was für den kleinen Dicken.


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Dezember 2008)

Na endlich wieder ne richtig g.... Farbe von GT. Haben wollen


----------



## kingmoe (22. Dezember 2008)

Hm, man soll ja in Krisenzeiten auf Gold setzen... 

Geil.





















Watch out!
http://www.gtisgolden.com/


----------

